# Is there such a thing?



## HeartGem (Nov 2, 2009)

Is there such a thing as a model train that goes forward, comes to the end of the track and then backs up to the other end of the track? In other words it doesn't have a loop of track, just back and forth on a ledge? If so what kind is this? Any clues appreciated!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You can do it manually or automatically
It works on DC engines. If you have AC some companies make a trolley that will bump and reverse. It would most likely be a trolley to answer your question.
BTW Welcome to the forum!


----------



## HeartGem (Nov 2, 2009)

*Thanks!*

I so appreciate your quick and educational reply! I'm on the right "track" now!!


----------

